# Tesco Visa Card



## ger49 (20 Jun 2012)

Hi,

Anybody else have problems paying this months bill.

My bill was due on 18th but i prepaid on the 1st by electronic transfer as i had some items i needed to purchase. The monies were transferred from my personal account on the 2nd but Tesco Visa cannot locate funds because they are saying i used wrong account details. I used sort code and account details(no errors) on bottom of the visa bill but Tesco are informing me that they have since changed account and have now given me new sortcode and account number.

It is now 18 days and they cannot locate funds.

Any other tactic i can pursue.
BR


----------



## Slim (21 Jun 2012)

ger49 said:


> Hi,
> My bill was due on 18th but i prepaid on the 1st by electronic transfer as I had some items i needed to purchase. The monies were transferred from my personal account on the 2nd but Tesco Visa cannot locate funds because they are saying i used wrong account details. I used sort code and account details(no errors) on bottom of the visa bill but Tesco are informing me that they have since changed account and have now given me new sortcode and account number.


 
It seems to me you should be on to your bank asap and see what account the money went to and can they get it back. If you used an old Tesco acc num, it is probably not allocated to another customer so it may be safe. Get on to the bank. 

By teh way, I have been paying the Tesco CC account through Mybills.ie for years and I did not receive any info about change of account number.


----------



## smiley (21 Jun 2012)

Slim said:


> By teh way, I have been paying the Tesco CC account through Mybills.ie for years and I did not receive any info about change of account number.



I agree..ive never heard that one before. I pay by bill pay too.


----------



## ger49 (21 Jun 2012)

i was given new sort code and account number over the phone, its differant from the one on bottom of last months May visa bill which is also differant from Aprils bill. I have since  found out that the holdup in my Tesco payment is related to the Ulster Bank(RBS) fiasco as Tescos holding account was with RBS and they have now transferred to Tesco Bank.
My credit card is now frozen 10 days and i am confused and none the wiser.


----------



## suemoo1 (21 Jun 2012)

see the thread people about ulster bank.. i think it could be to do with the problems ulster bank are having at the moment with their systems


----------



## DublinTexas (25 Jun 2012)

Tesco Personal Finance now refered to as Tesco Bank has changed the provider for it's payment clearing in Ireland to HSBC Bank PLC hence they have changed the account details to be used for receiving payment to your credit card.

You now need to use the new sort code 990231 and account number 35251277 with your credit card number as reference.

When you get your next statement you will see that it looks slightly different, has a different bank giro credit slip with the new details and that the back of the 1st page has a new look with details about the credit card terms and "how and when to pay" which includes all possible options now.


----------



## ger49 (25 Jun 2012)

Hi DublinTexas,
They were the account details i used, problem was finally rectified last Saturday. Tesco say the problem was that funds were reconciled against an old credit card number.
I can start spending again !!!


----------



## LLSE (12 Sep 2012)

hi everyone! I used the back account and the sort code 99-02-31 35251277 but because AIB online banking has a limit on the letter you can write with the online transaction it was not possible to put the whole card number as a reference so instead I but my initial and my last name and I thought everything was fine till the bill next months which they are claiming I did not pay the previous months with late payment fee and interest! the matter is still under investigation but they say it may take 21 days. I do not think I should  pay the late payment or the interest but I have to wait and see. the instruction on online transaction on the back of the bill is not clear. 
if I want to complain about Tesco credit card service in Ireland whom to go to?

Thanks
LLSE


----------



## Crunchie (14 Sep 2012)

LLSE said:


> hi everyone! I used the back account and the sort code 99-02-31 35251277 but because AIB online banking has a limit on the letter you can write with the online transaction it was not possible to put the whole card number as a reference so instead I but my initial and my last name and I thought everything was fine till the bill next months which they are claiming I did not pay the previous months with late payment fee and interest! the matter is still under investigation but they say it may take 21 days. I do not think I should  pay the late payment or the interest but I have to wait and see. the instruction on online transaction on the back of the bill is not clear.
> if I want to complain about Tesco credit card service in Ireland whom to go to?
> 
> Thanks
> LLSE



Just for future reference LLSE you don't need the sort code and account number to pay Tesco Visa through AIB online. Just go to pay a bill, add a new credit card, pick Tesco from the dropdown and all you need is your 16 digit card number and the amount you want to pay. You can then save it should you want to pay again at a later date


----------

